# Need selection help / info for planting my tank.



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys!

So I have this 20 gallon here. My first tank ever. Got it free off someone locally.
The light with it, is straightforward a basic light tube. (15W Sun Glo / 18" long)

My substrate is just a natural small sized gravel, with crushed coral mixed in.

So far I have an Amazon Sword, and a few Watersprites added.

I would like to know what I can find to make a mossy/grassy bottom closer to the right side, and some nice looking bunchy plants to accent the wood some more. Keeping in mind I am new to the hobby, and my setup is very simple as far as the tank goes.

EDIT: Let me know if i need a substrate upgrade, or a new lighting tube, etc. _I want to try to stay away from co2 dosing for now. (newbie)_

Ill include a pic:

_The grassy looking small plants, and plant in the back right corner, beside the sword, are fake deco. They are just there to fill it out a bit for now._









Thanks for your time guys!


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Bump. Anyone? would like to get this going


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If this is your first tank ever and you are new to plants, then I suggest you start off with easy plants and low light requirements. The Amazon Sword and the Watersprite is ok as they are easy. 
It's really up to you how you want to landscape your tank and what plants you want in there. There is a thread somewhere containing a list of low light plants or you can google it. Some are easier than others.
consider also the size of certain plants. You don't want plants that grow too large for your 20 gallon tank.
With that single light tube and no Co2, I suggest you dose with Flourish Excel or Metricide. For a 20 gallon it is not going to be expensive at all and it will be worth it for your plants. Maybe a little bit of fertilizer from time to time, some Flourish for trace...


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

as far as dosing for my plants, today I picked up some Nutrafin Plant GRO. 
I only grabbed a 30ml bottle for now, just to see how it holds out.


----------

